# RBP Acting Strange - Disease???



## wguttrid (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi everyone, have a question. I have a 120 gallon tank, with size 6-8" RBP. I have plants in there and also inject CO2 into the tank.

For history, with injecting C02 I have had one accident in the past where the levels were too high and almost lost the fish. Luckily I did a 50% water change, turned the C02 off. And also added a couple bubbliers to revive them. When this was noticed a couple fish were gasping at the surface and a couple others one on the edge of dying, floating upsdie down and sideways. Once I tool these emergency measures the rebounded quickly and were back to normal in about a hour.

More hisotry, added a few neon tetras to the tank this weekend and some new plants.

Thr PROBLEM OR QUESTION: Yesterday the fish in the afternoon started acting strange, they would be resting then take off full tilt and run right into the glass. Did this off and on all afternoon unitl later in the evening when one started going belly up with its tail off to one side twitching. Also another fish was acting mad, as in just swimming crazy, hitting the glass, getting stuck in a corner and stiring up the sand. Just acting really different. About an hour after this all the fish were doing this. Either swimming upside down or floating upsdie down, acting crazy and hitting the glass and running into things It did not appear it was CO2 cuase have seen it before, and when that happend they got real lazy and went to the surface. This time they just started either swimming crazy and stupidly and going belly up. Needless to say turned the CO2 off, did a 50% water change, and added some bubblers. Which did not really help as before. they still were acting strange and one still swimming upside down and almost appearing to stop gill respiration. Did this about 10:00pm last night, and went to bed around 12:00 and were still acting strange. Checked them this morning and they appear back to normal but not a 100%. As sure everyone knows how theere fish are, I can tell there still little off.

So do you think I might have picked up a disease with the new fish I broght into the tank. Was stupid cause the RBP ate them. THought i woudl try to see if some smaller fish woudl survive.

Was just thinking maybe I might have overdoes the ferts (the only one i can think of woudl be maybe iron). But my ferts have been the same for about a year and never ran into this before. So dont; think this is the problem, but not to take a chance I did not add any more fertlizer to the tank after water change.

IF you think it is a disease, what kind of disease do you think. I read my books about fish diseasas, but it does not talk about behaviour, more about visible things seen on the fish.

Any help, cause if i needs meds gonna pick it up today on my lunch break.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Man you need to measure your waters pH, if you ever see something like this happening.
This really seems to a water quality problem.

Harry


----------



## jsodra (Sep 11, 2006)

Its possible that it was something wrong with the feeders but my guess is that you have amonia in tha tank. Myself have experience of very strange bahaviour in the tank caused by that. Amonia is often followed by nitrine a couple of days after. Its my guess anyway.


----------

